# Video: take a trip through the known universe



## Tim (Oct 25, 2012)

There might be a few things in here that are contrary to a Biblical worldview, but this is certainly thought-provoking. Enjoy!

[video=youtube;17jymDn0W6U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17jymDn0W6U[/video]


----------



## Jack K (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks. I think the spirit of it is very biblical.

"When I look at your heavens, the work of your fingers, the moon and the stars, which you have set in place, what is man that you are mindful of him, and the son of man that you care for him?" (Psalm 8:3-4)


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 26, 2012)

And to think that God is mindful of _me_... Whoa.


----------

